# hey you got a drill, man



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)




----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

This is why I dont supply hand tools to our guys and try not to lend mine out. He probly borrowed it from someone else. No one would would do that to there own tools. They would only do that if they were not responsible for the tool. I dont know why but that video just bugs me.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Black and decker is a home owner brand. I don't even see them in Lowes or HD around here.

Maybe it's one of those south of the border things.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Its not the brand it is the respect for the tool. The bit is stuck and still holding the trigger just to watch it smoke. I just dont get it. Now I want to take it apart and put in new brushes.
I am kind of old school. He who dies with the most tools wins.:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

JohnH1 said:


> Its not the brand it is the respect for the tool. The bit is stuck and still holding the trigger just to watch it smoke. I just dont get it. Now I want to take it apart and put in new brushes.
> I am kind of old school. He who dies with the most tools wins.:laughing:


Ifthat were any other brand it would have powered it's way free.


MMMMMaaaan when i croak I am gonna win that crown for sure.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Black and Decker USED to be a very good brand 25-30 yrs ago. Then they started making hedge trimmers, electric lawn mowers and the infamous orange series of drills. Too bad, times change. Makita got real good at that time and I have used them ever since.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Yuri said:


> Black and Decker USED to be a very good brand 25-30 yrs ago. Then they started making hedge trimmers, electric lawn mowers and the infamous orange series of drills. Too bad, times change. Makita got real good at that time and I have used them ever since.


Black and Decker was always the home owner series for DeWalt in years past. I know they made hedge trimmers in 1969 because I used to operate them every Saturday morning. They also made electric mowers and cheap powertools back then. I spent $12 for a 1/4" VSR drill in 1970 and it still lives at my mothers house today, along with a bunch of other B&D tools my nephews have tried to kill over the years.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

There was always Black & Decker, which as today, was the homeowner grade stuff and that’s exactly how they made their name back in the 1950’s, 1960’s and 1970’s, by downsizing portable industrial power tools and making them both available and relatively affordable to the average income homeowner at the time, which was a revolutionary concept back in those days. Similar to how Delta made their name by downsizing stationary industrial woodworking equipment for home shop use.
Then there was Black & Decker Industrial, which was their heavy-duty commercial line of power tools. As I recall, the problems started during the recession of the 1970’s, when separation of the two “brands” with the same first name remained blurred due to quality control issues, at the same time as other, then lower priced, foreign brands, like Makita, started bringing high quality, low cost, mass produced tools to America.
In the early 1980’s, Black & Decker Industrial had some of the first mass produced cordless drills available here in the states, but they were expensive and quality was not the best, especially when compared to the Makita cordless drills available at that time. 
The 7.2V and 9.6V Makita’s cordless drills with the stick batteries are probably the first cordless drills most of us remember from the early 1980’s. I know this is the case for me anyway.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

"ya forgot to mention DeWalt was owned or still is(?) by B&D


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Milwaukee finally got some brains in their head and is now producing some affordable tools to compete with the butt kicking Makita gave them. Only the company could afford their drills and sawzalls and not the workers. (except for Clover):laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Won't be buying Milwaukee since they are now **** made.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> "ya forgot to mention DeWalt was owned or still is(?) by B&D


No, I think that’s for a whole different chapter… a sorted story… the end result of which is the reason that for twenty years now we have had B&D and DeWalt instead of B&D and B&D Industrial… Brand separation. 
They still struggle with this brand separation on some level, as there are some people that think Dewalt is just rebadged B&D. There are obvious product similarities sometimes, like with the discontinued Firepower series, since they are made by the same company, but IMO, the DeWalt is a much more heavy duty product line. Normally a side by side comparison of features is all it takes to verify this.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Didn't say they ere the same tool with different labels. Just said they are owned by them.


----------



## evapman (Jun 17, 2009)

What ya bet that was a company drill and not one of those wacko's! Oh well the boss will buy us another one. :thumbsup:


----------

